# Trunk Lid Opening



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

On this page type in trunk lid into the Google search engine and you will recieve a varying list of possibilities to your particular dilemna . 

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get your dealership to replace the trunk remote receiver with the double shot receiver.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup we have a couple threads regarding the issue. Think the best one may be called trunk randomly opens. I find it easier to find threads by adding Cruzetalk to my Google searches.

Some had a faulty latch. My was error JTT, or jeans too tight. So I stopped keeping my fob in the small pocket.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I had this issue. I went to the dealer, they replaced the exterior trunk switch and installed the 2 shot trunk release relay for good measure.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jlkessler3 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LS with the 1.8 L engine. I am having a problem with the trunk lid randomly opening. Sometimes it does it when I unlock the car. I used both key fobs and still does it. Sometimes if I go back to the car after sitting for a while with doors unlocked it opens once I open a door to the car. I can be away from home with my keys sitting at home and come back to the lid being open. Not sure what is going on but I'm glad I live in the country and don't have to worry about theft. Any Help with this issue?


Hey jlkessler3,

If you would like me to contact your dealer on your behalf, and set up an appointment for a FOB fix I can definitely do so. Please send me a PM with your VIN, contact info and preferred dealership info and I will be happy to help!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PI0924 and tell them what you said about trunk opening. You will have to get used to opening your trunk a different way. The 2014 2LT I had as a rental didn't have the 2 shot relay.


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm having a similar situatuion with my '12 Cruze LS trunk button. It will not work at all when I try to open it when I'm behind the car, but, it will open with my key fob. I'm sure the dealer near me would fix it under warranty.....just gotta get it in there.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue12Cruze said:


> I'm having a similar situatuion with my '12 Cruze LS trunk button. It will not work at all when I try to open it when I'm behind the car, but, it will open with my key fob. I'm sure the dealer near me would fix it under warranty.....just gotta get it in there.


Same issue, the button is dead. Did it start to die off as the snow came in when you were in Ohio?


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been thinking about this problem.

I figure about 80 percent of _ALL_ car owners, probably carry some kind of push-button key fob.

...and, buttons may accidentally get pushed, due to a variety of reasons...tight pockets, over-stuffed purses, etc.

I plan to search the net for some type of key fob protector, or case, which hopefully is manufactured by a company, since this must be a universal problem.

...regardless of car make, or model.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Never ever had this problem.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MiamiMichael said:


> I have been thinking about this problem.
> 
> I figure about 80 percent of _ALL_ car owners, probably carry some kind of push-button key fob.
> 
> ...



Your thinking to much like GM and blaming the customer. I had the trunk popping open issue so I stopped putting my keys in my pocket. Guess what the trunk still was opening on its own. Got to thinking if I was actually bumping buttons of the fob, whats the likely hood I would always bump the trunk and not the panic button or lock/unlock? 

I strongly believe if your trunk is popping open and you feel you did not bump the keys its likely due to water intrusion in the trunk mounted switch. switch shorts out, pops open. Gm did redesign the switch, the new part number is: *95474100
**
*The double shot relay eliminates any bumping of the key fob very well, so it does serve a propose. You can hold the trunk button down, step on it but unless you press twice with a 1 second pause between , the trunk will remain closed. Only downside the trunk mounted switch behaves the same as the keyfob, requiring two presses.


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Your thinking to much like GM and blaming the customer...


I am not blaming _anyone._

The problems of accidentally pressing the key fob button AND water intrusion are two separate, distinct, and UN-related problems.

...and, I am sure _BOTH_ situations occur, in the real world.

However, many Cruze owners might have one problem, _without_ the other.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MiamiMichael said:


> I am not blaming _anyone._
> 
> The problems of accidentally pressing the key fob button AND water intrusion are two separate, distinct, and UN-related problems.
> 
> ...


2 shot relay fixed my issue. I have a D ring for my keys and never pocket them as I will change closes and not have them. I d ring so I don't have 1 million keys swinging from the ignition. Get the 2 shot done, it's free and you don't have to pay for someting and find out it too doesn't work.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have never had this issue with other keyfobs, only this crappy one without real buttons. Buttons should not be surface mounted, or stick out on a keyfob, they should be recessed. Don't even get me started on the chintzy key. 

There are some rubber covers on amazon.com for this style key, should make it a but harder to accidentally press the buttons.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From the looks of it we share fobs with other cars but the blanks and icons on the buttons are different. I noticed this when I saw a Kia Soul guy jokingly made a switchblade knife gesture.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! But since I only need this 1 key to do all that is necessary to enter and lock the car it will get a pocket to sit alone in . To late for the double shot switch .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2004 Cavalier has remote entry, have to press and hold any button for about two seconds before anything would happen. Celebrating its 10th birthday, just saying Chevy knew how to do it right back then. Maybe ten years is too long for them to remember. 

Did install that double shot relay last Friday, dealer wanted 83 bucks for it, but reminded him it was covered under warranty. That takes care of the trunk, but not the other three buttons. Should have supplied a much cheaper PCB for the remote with a zero cost delay in all the switches.

Another thing I miss on that Cavalier, was only 75 cents for a replacement key. Could also add, missing real locks on the passenger side door and trunk. Locks always work, remotes don't.


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Same issue, the button is dead. Did it start to die off as the snow came in when you were in Ohio?


I believe it started to act up before the snow started flying. If I take it into the dealer (which I intend to do, soon), does anyone know about how long it'll take for this issue to get fixed to my satisfaction?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

depends on your dealer, can't imagine it taking more than 1.5hours.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue12Cruze said:


> I believe it started to act up before the snow started flying. If I take it into the dealer (which I intend to do, soon), does anyone know about how long it'll take for this issue to get fixed to my satisfaction?


A: How ever long it takes for button to come in and be installed

B: Until it dies if this isn't the updated button you was given.


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, I made a service appointment for my Cruze to have the trunk button fixed.....I'll update after it's repaired..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Blue12Cruze,

I'm glad to hear that you have made an appointment in order for this concern to be resolved. I will be glad to reach out to your dealership in order to work alongside them and try to find the best solution possible. Please send a private message referencing this thread if any extra help is needed. I look forward to hear form you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, Kristen! Thank you for your concern regarding my service appointment! The only question that I mainly have is, would this type of warranty repair warrant a loaner vehicle? Because I had mentioned to the service person who I made my appointment with, that, I'd need a loaner vehicle to drive back & forth to work while my car is in for this repair. Thank you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The way the ignition recall is going, rental/loaners are hard to come by. Before the recall I got a rental for the back door being aligned and rear drums being realigned. I blew the coil pack and brake booster pump on the turnpike and they only allowed me a day with it. I was on a road trip when this happened and missed a day of work because it was after hours and Enterprise closed. I ended using that rental to find food while waiting for them to fix my car the next day.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Blue12Cruze, 

Just wanted to follow up in regard to your question. Since each dealership is independently owned and operated, it is up to your specific dealership. Typically, you will receive a loaner vehicle if you are in warranty and the repair will take longer then 4 hours. Please let us know if you would like us to reach out to your dealership about this for you. You can certainly send us a private message as well. 

Erica Tiffany (Assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It took me about ten minutes to install mine, myself, but kind of slow. Has two plastic tabs on the near upside of the IP fuse/relay panel. Squeezing those two tabs together would not release it, so used two small screwdrivers to pry them loose.

Then the panel could not be dropped through that small opening, so I unsnapped that left vent panel so I could release that black cover, it hinges backwards. Needed a pair of long nose pliers to pull out the left hand top relay, Couldn't get my big fingers in there.

Plugged in the new relay, snapped everything back together, this was quick and it works. 

Its a lot easier to snap than to unsnap, no tabs were broken, have to be very carefully to pry these straight out, another reason why I wanted to do it myself.


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, an update on my repair....took my car to the dealer near my home yesterday (Saturday), and, they called me back about a little over an hour later, and, told me that they had to order the parts (should be in Wednesday or Thursday) to repair my vehicle. It kinda upset me that they couldn't at least check to see that they had the dang parts &, if they needed to, order them at the time I made my appointment, so my car would be repaired when I took it in. So, when I went back to the dealer to pick up my car, I went ahead & made another appointment for this coming Saturday to get it fixed, and, hopefully, it'll work like it's supposed to...


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, a new update on my repair...it has been fixed to my satisfaction. They found a code PI0492A, and, they replaced the harness assembly for the trunk release button. It now works as it should. Kudos to AutoNation Chevrolet Superstition Springs for doing this quick repair!


----------



## dwilson (May 11, 2014)

Good to hear they fixed the button, my Cruze boot lid button has just died as well. I had the car in getting new brakes installed and they did a software upgrade that was due and since then the button stopped working! Im yet to take it in because they are closed on weekends.


----------



## Jockey76 (Jan 28, 2015)

I had to start carrying my keys somewhere else other than my pants pocket (where I had done so for over 35 years) because any time I bumped against something (or just squatted down to pick something up), I had to go check to see if my trunk lid had popped open...which it had in many instances...even though I was inside my house.

One time I went out to school only to come back to my car 5 hours later...with the trunk lid straight up!

Thankfully, it was on a Saturday when the weather was good and there were not many people around. I don't believe that anything was stolen.


----------

